# Bible Design & Binding Blog



## matthew11v25 (Oct 23, 2007)

For those that are interested in reviews on the binding and design of various Bible Translations that are out and coming out, check out this blog:

Bible Design and Binding


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> For those that are interested in reviews on the binding and design of various Bible Translations that are out and coming out, check out this blog:
> 
> Bible Design and Binding


Hi Matthew! You still dig the Allan and Son's Bible I turned you on to?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 23, 2007)

I love Allans bibles, but the text smudged on my first ESV1. Anotherwards whenever I rubbed my hand on the text is smeared. I returned it to Allan's and they are currently looking in to it...although they said it was a problem with the printers, so I may have to wait till the next printing (I have about three friends that have had the same problem). 

I will most likely buy the Tan ESV soon though, problem or no problem...it is Beautiful.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> I love Allans bibles, but the text smudged on my first ESV1. Anotherwards whenever I rubbed my hand on the text is smeared. I returned it to Allan's and they are currently looking in to it...although they said it was a problem with the printers, so I may have to wait till the next printing (I have about three friends that have had the same problem).
> 
> I will most likely buy the Tan ESV soon though, problem or no problem...it is Beautiful.


The British Tan Edition is the one I currently use.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 23, 2007)

How do like the Tan edition...how does it compare in person to the Black?

thank you for recommending Allan to me...I love their bibles.


----------



## etexas (Oct 24, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> How do like the Tan edition...how does it compare in person to the Black?
> 
> thank you for recommending Allan to me...I love their bibles.


It is great.....I am sorry you have had some problems with your ESV! You see Allan has some Bibles where they do all the components, the ink,paper,binding...you name it. With the ESV....what they have to do is purchase unbound editions of the text, add the red under gold and do the binding. I hope at some point they can get some "limited" printing right on the text...but for the time....they have to play it this way...that being said, I still think that if you like and use the ESV, the Allan edition is the best thing going.....look...even with some minor problems, it is in my opinion still better than any Crossway edition.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 24, 2007)

If you had to choose between the two which one would you pick? Tan or black? 

I contacted Allans and they said next week they are getting a new shipment of the Tan edition...so I will order it then.


----------



## etexas (Oct 24, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> If you had to choose between the two which one would you pick? Tan or black?
> 
> I contacted Allans and they said next week they are getting a new shipment of the Tan edition...so I will order it then.


Tan! It is very elegant look like the interior of a Jaguar! I like mine because you see all the black Bibles and burgundy Bibles floating around....I don't know...this it just something a little different. I like it.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 24, 2007)

If you had to choose only one would you take tan or black?


----------



## heartoflesh (Oct 24, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> If you had to choose only one would you take tan or black?




Black for supralapsarians, Tan for infralapsarians.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 24, 2007)

whoops double post.


thanks for the feedback...tan sounds the best


----------



## etexas (Oct 24, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> whoops double post.
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback...tan sounds the best


I saw the double post...but thought it was because you did not like my answer.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 25, 2007)

etexas said:


> ...it is in my opinion still better than any Crossway edition.



Except for their pew Bibles, which are very sturdy. Which is why I bought one for personal use (with large print, even: 12.75-point type!).


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 26, 2007)

something nice about the simplicity of a pew bible...not cluttered with tons of study notes.


----------



## ndrenfro (Oct 30, 2007)

*Allan Bible?*

Hi guys, I recently purchased one of the Allan ESV bibles. The binding and leather is great. However, do any of you have a problem with the outside esdges of the paper being a bit wavy and stiff? The inside of the pages is great with the stitching, but as you move out to the edge of the page, it starts to get stiff and wavy? Has anyone else had this issue? Will it go away with time?
Any thoughts?
Thanks!
In Christ,


----------



## etexas (Oct 30, 2007)

ndrenfro said:


> Hi guys, I recently purchased one of the Allan ESV bibles. The binding and leather is great. However, do any of you have a problem with the outside esdges of the paper being a bit wavy and stiff? The inside of the pages is great with the stitching, but as you move out to the edge of the page, it starts to get stiff and wavy? Has anyone else had this issue? Will it go away with time?
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks!
> In Christ,


Allan is Great..about backing up the things they sell. I once got a Bible not to their standards and they gave me the Bible....and gave me credit.......contact them........nice people!


----------

